# Built in Microphone too quiet?



## Sinangel (Mar 13, 2009)

So for xmas I got an HP Split 13 x2 Ultrabook and I love it except for the one little part where last night when I tried to skype with some friends, the volume of my mic was spotty between average sound and insanely quiet. I have no idea why it suddenly changed but now I'm working with the skype playback echo call thing and sound recorder adjusting all the settings on my beats audio control panel and even some in the windows control panel and nothing seems to improve the low volume levels. I'm at wits end and it doesn't help that half the time I can't seem to find what I'm looking for because of the windows 8 invisible menu thing. Please provide instructions for any directions because I have a hard time working the new OS for now. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you tried to reinstall the mic driver?


----------

